# التفاوتـات و التوافقـات



## الخير المبروك (21 يناير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]المبادئ الأساسية للتبادلية التقنية[/FONT]*

1- [FONT=&quot]التصنيع القائم على مبادئ التبادلية التقنية[/FONT] 

*[FONT=&quot]مراحل تطوره ؛ مضمونه ؛ الهدف منه[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]

لقد كان إنتاج المنتجات التقنية فيما مضى يتم يدوياً وبكميات محدودة جدا ، ولم تكن توظف لذلك سوى وسائل بدائية بسيطة تُدار يدوياً ، وكانت جودة المنتجات تعتمد إعتماداً كلياً على مهارة الحرفيّ أو الصانع وحده ، وفوق ذلك نجد أن تجميع القِطع المفردة وتركيبها مع بعضها البعض تركيباً دقيقاً كان يتطلب بذل شغلٍ يدوياً مضنياً و[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]باهضاً في التكاليف . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقبل أي شيء نجد أن صناعة الأسلحة (لأسباب وظيفية تقتضي ضرورة مبادلة السبطانات والأعتدة) وكذلك التبادل التجاري المتنامي بإطراد على المستوى الدولي ، قد فرضا مفهوماً تقنياً جديداً يعرف بإسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" _التبادلية التقنية _"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، ونقصد بذلك قابلية التبادل أو الإستبدال التقني بين الأجزاء البنائية المتماثلة ببعضها البعض .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن عمليات التصنيع المتطورة لقطع الغيار أو المجموعات البنائية أو المنتجات التقنية المتكاملة ـ سواء كان نمط إنتاجها بالدفعات أو بالجملة ـ قد فرضت إسلوباً إنتاجياً يكفل إنتاج قِطعٍ وأجزاء تقنية قابلة للإستبدال والإحلال محل القطع المهترئة أو المعطوبة المماثلة لها .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]التصنيع التبادلي[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] وفقاً لمفهوم التقنية الحديثة يتمثل في توافق (تزاوج) منتجات معينة (ولتكن [/FONT]A[FONT=&quot]) أُنتجت في أوقات وأماكن متباينة مع منتجات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متماثلة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أخرى (ولتكن [/FONT]B[FONT=&quot]) أُنتجت في أوقات وأماكن مختلفة أيضا ، وذلك طبقاً لرسومات فنية محددة وبدون أن يجري عليها لاحقاً أي تشغيل تصحيحي إضافي . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما المزايا والفوائد التي يتضمنها التصنيع التبادلي فتتمثل في : التصنيع المنظـم منخفـض التكاليف ؛ التجميع أو التركيب السلس ؛ ضمان الجودة المطلوبة ؛ تأمين التصنيع المُسبق لقطع الغيار ، وفضلا عن ذلك نجد أن إنتهاج مبدأ التصنيع التبادلي يفتح آفاق واسعة للتعاون القومي والعالمي . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والتبادلية التقنية للأجزاء التقنية فيما بينها تقتضي ـ إلى جانب الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية لتلك القطع ـ التقيد بشروط معينة بشأن : دقة المقاس ؛ دقة الشكل ؛ دقة الوضع بالإضافة إلى طبيعة ملمس السطح ، حيث نجد أنه من خلال التقيد والإلتزام باللوائح الموحدة (المواصفات القياسية) الخاصة بمتطلبات الجودة ومن خلال القيام بالتفتيش التقني لمعاينة القطع الفنية وفحصها لإكتشاف مدى مطابقتها لمتطلبات الجودة من عدمه نكون قد أمنّا لدرجة كبيرة المواصفات القياسية الخاصة التي يجب أن تتسم بها الأجزاء القابلة للمبادلة (قطع الغيار) . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولو كان ـ حسب المفاهيم الهندسية والفيزيائية والكيميائية ـ إنتاج قطعٍ فنية سليمة وخالية من العيوب والأخطاء أمراً ممكناً لما كانت هناك ضرورة للوائح المحددة لمواصفات الجودة وإجراءات التفتيش والفحص ولكانت التبادلية التقنية لقطع الغيار مهيأة وميسرة سلفاً . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إلا أن الحال يختلف من الناحية العملية التطبيقية ، إذ يستحيل إنتاج مثل تلك القطع سواء كان ذلك يدوياً أو في الإنتاج الصناعي الكمي ، ناهيك عن إستحالة فحصها أيضا لعدم كمال وسائل القياس ذاتها . لذا كان ضرورياً التسامح بالتفاوتات (الإنحرافات) التي تجنح بها الخواص المنصوص عليها (المقاسات النظرية وطبيعة ملمس السطح التي يحددها الرسم الفني) عن تلك التي تتصف بها القطعة المثالية . [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]هذا وقد إتضح تطبيقياً أن كفاءة الأداء الوظيفي للقطع الفنية لا تتأثر حتى وإن كانت تلك القطع قد إنحرفت (ضمن حدود معينة) من حيث المقاس والشكل أو من حيث الخواص الأخرى عن تلك المنصوص عليها من الناحية التصميمية أو النظرية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبة لحجم أو مقدار التفاوتات المسموح به فمختلف من حالة لأخرى ويتوقف على الغرض (غرض الإستعمال) المقترح الذي يحدد المجال الذي سيتم فيه إستعمال تلك المنتجـات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]في المجال الصناعي يُطلق على التفاوت أو الإنحراف المسموح به (أو بالأحرى الإختلاف بين القيمة العظمى والقيمة الصغرى لخاصية يمكن فحصها : كالمقاس ؛ الشكل ؛ طبيعة ملمس السطح ؛ الكتلة ؛ درجة اللون) ما يعرف بإسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" _التسامح_[/FONT]Tolerance "[FONT=&quot] ، وهي كلمة من أصل لاتيني وتعني الصبر أو الإصطبار على شيء معين ، إذ يجب علينا في المجال التقني أن نصطبر ونسمح ـ غصباً ـ بالإنحراف الذي يَلْحَق الخواص والصفات المطلقة (النظرية) التي يحددها الرسم الفني . [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2ـ الإجراءات والتدابير (الآلية) اللازمة لتحقيق التبادلية التقنية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن أي منتوج تقني يتركب من العديد من المجموعات أو الأجزاء البنائية ، إذ نجد أن لكل عنصر من تلك العناصر البنائية مهمة أو وظيفة محددة يجب أن يقوم بها حتى يتمكن المنتوج النهائي من أداء وظيفته التي إخططها ورسمها له المصمم على الوجه الأكمل . والشرط الأساسي لتحقيق ذلك يكمن في التعامل والتفاعل المشترك الخالي من المشاكل والإشكالات بين المجموعات والأجزاء البنائية . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوظيفة أو كفاءة الأداء الوظيفي تمثل ، بدون شك ، المركز الذي تدور حوله مسألة التصميم أما وجهات النظر الأخرى (كالتصنيع وفحص المقاس) فتأتي كلها بعد ذلك في المراتب التالية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المقاسات الوظيفية (أي التي لها علاقة مباشرة بكفاءة الأداء الوظيفي للمنتوج) يجب أن تكون متسمة بالتفاوت ، حيث يجب ـ لأسباب تقنية ـ القبول أو الرضى بالإنحرافات التي يجنح بها المقاس الفعلي عن المقاس الإسمي المفروض . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والمعروف أن العناصر البنائية من الممكن ـ وفقاً لهذه الشروط ـ إنتاجها في أماكن مختلفة ثم تكون لها المقدرة على التزاوج والمبادلة بعضها ببعض بـدون أي تشغيل تصحيحي إضافي . وتحقيق التبادلية التقنية يتطلب الإجراءات التالية : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ تحديد تفاوتات التصنيع المسموح بها مسبقاً وذلك على هيئة بيانات تكميلية (ملحق) يضعها المصمم على الرسومات الفنية . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ عند التصنيع يجب التقيد بإستعمال الآلات والعُدد والترتيبات المناسبة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ القيام بإجراء التفتيش المصنعي لمعرفة مدى التقيد بالتفاوتات المسموح بها من عدمه وذلك بإستعمال أجهزة القياس ومحددات القياس المناسبة . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبذلك يتم تحقيق أُسس التبادلية التقنية بشكل مضمون ومؤكد .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيما يخص التفاوت والتوافق والمعايرة ، نشير إلى أن النصوص القانونية الموحدة التي تنص عليها المواصفات العالمية المعترف بها ، تعد شرطاً أساسياً لا[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]غنى عنه لتأكيد التبادلية التقنية لقطع الغيار وتحقيقها .

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخير المبروك[/FONT]​


----------



## wd abdo (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على التقرير المفيد وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ديدين (20 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم . . .
أولا أشكرك على تناولك هذا الموضوع المهم في ميدان التصميم و مراقبة المنتجات الصناعية . . .
و لكن . . . و بما أننا نشتغل في ميدان الهندسة الصناعية، فقد تعلمنا كلنا أن الرسم هو لغة التواصل بين التقنيين، لذا حبذا لو زود الموضوع برسومات و أمثلة توضيحية حتى نضفي على الموضوع طابع التقنية.

ثانيا، صحيح أن التبادلية التقنية هي سبب أساس في إبتكار السماحات بمختلف أنماطها: البعدية، الهندسية و غيرها . . . و لكن هناك سبب آخر جعل السماحات ضرورة لا مفر منها ألا و هو وسائل التشغيل ( من آلات صناعية و معداتها) و أساليبها (من طرق التصنيع المعتمدة في التصنيع الكمي).
فمهما بلغت هذه الوسائل تطورا، تبقى عاجزة عن تحقيق بعد أو هندسة شكل بنفس الدقة على مجموعة قطع مصنوعة في نفس الظروف. لذا كان من الضروري وضع مجال للخطأ المسموح به (للبعد أو للهندسة) يدعى مجال السماح، تكون به القطعة صالحة للإستعمال.

و لي عودة للموضوع إن شاء الله
بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس و نفعنا الله بموضوعك القيم.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## هشام دقدق (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

